# Bailey: Wood in the Steeps



## Yonder_River (Feb 6, 2004)

We were there Saturday and noticed the log. We caught the eddie on river right and then went thru the notch- made it pretty easy to avoid. It looked small enough that is wouldn't pose a problem, but who knows. 
-Dave


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Didn't see anything yesterday- maybe another group did some clean-up work.


----------

